# Merther Church, Cornwall



## cornishclive (May 5, 2012)

Merther Church was once the main Church in the Tregothnan area of Cornwall. At the turn of the twentieth century much of the internal fitting were moved to the newly built Tresillian Church (including the font and bells). Merther was abandoned.

I searched for Merther for years, the first time I found it in th 90s the place was totally abandoned with brambles everywhere. Only having a film camera in those days I took a couple of pictures (of which I can't find now). I returned in 2008 to find the churchyard looked after with the old church abandoned but now accessible

These were taken in 2008:





[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Merther Church (2008) by Stocker Images, on Flickr[/IMG]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstocker/sets/72157629604482370/with/7144252611/


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

How quaint, looks like a good little explore, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scaramanger (May 10, 2012)

Well I was going to say does stocker images mind you linking to his pics but now I see you are one & the same...lol

Went to this place recently and it is quite accessible now. It was a bit of a job before to get in...


----------



## cornishclive (May 11, 2012)

So far all legal pictures so happy to put my "Stocker Images" label on them!!!

Thanks for all the comments!


----------

